# LC580 Lace Carriage Electronics Change For SK830



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

Does anyone know who I can go to in the UK to get the electronics in the LC580 Lace Carriage altered to work on the SK830 fine gauge?
I've read that it can be done, but have no idea where to turn. Silver Viscount Reed didn't answer my email...


----------



## poppysnr (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, I wouldn't think you could use a 580 Lace Carriage on an 830 as they are different gauges. The 580 is a standard gauge and the 830 is a fine knitter. Maybe it could be used on an 840 which is standard gauge.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

AmberJade said:


> Does anyone know who I can go to in the UK to get the electronics in the LC580 Lace Carriage altered to work on the SK830 fine gauge?
> I've read that it can be done, but have no idea where to turn. Silver Viscount Reed didn't answer my email...


Can I ask where you read it can be done? I too would have thought that it wasn't doable but if it is then I would like the details on how it is done.


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

You need to change the gears as well to 3.6mm ones, but that's pretty simple. 

I'll see if I can find where I read it. I remember it said that Silver Viscount had confirmed it...


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm

There are a few other sites that that also say it can be done with parts exchange.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

AmberJade said:


> http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm
> 
> There are a few other sites that that also say it can be done with parts exchange.


Thanks for the info. All we need to do now is find someone who can do it!!!!!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I have seen that it can be done here also.

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/sr-accessories--price--compatibility.html

I would like to know too what the modifications are. I have not gotten around to researching yet.


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

I've sent some emails out to knitting machine repairers today, so let's see what I get back.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

AmberJade said:


> I've sent some emails out to knitting machine repairers today, so let's see what I get back.


Out of all of the ones that I know of in the UK, that do electronic repairs, the following is probably your best bet..........
http://www.knittingmachinerepairs.co.uk/about.php

Although David Drummond is good at Drummond Wools in Edinburgh.


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

Andee Knits' response was "The LC580 and LC830 are different carriages with different setups and connecting arms. They are not interchangeable." 

There's an LC830? That's news to me...


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

AmberJade said:


> Andee Knits' response was "The LC580 and LC830 are different carriages with different setups and connecting arms. They are not interchangeable."
> 
> There's an LC830? That's news to me...


Yes there is one, but do you really want to pay this price?
http://www.machine4u.co.uk/products/silver-reed-knitting-machine-lace-carriage-lc-830-brand-new-2-year-manufacturer-warranty-for-sale


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I was looking for something else but found this, thought it would be of interest.

LC580 lace carriage can be adapted to work on the SK830 fine knitter: gears need changing and electronics need retiming by a qualified technician. This has been confirmed by Silver Knitting in England (many thanks to Anne-Grethe for this information).

This is the site were the information came from.

http://www.lacecarriage.com/studiomachines.htm


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Peppie said:


> I was looking for something else but found this, thought it would be of interest.
> 
> LC580 lace carriage can be adapted to work on the SK830 fine knitter: gears need changing and electronics need retiming by a qualified technician. This has been confirmed by Silver Knitting in England (many thanks to Anne-Grethe for this information).
> 
> ...


Peppie that is the same link that AmberJade posted above, other sites state the same. Where you would get the gears from, and where you would find someone who could do the retiming, I don't know. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Knowing where you are would help
If the US, I would contact Jerry at Needletek. He seems to be the most knowledgable on Silver Reed.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

MKEtc.com said:


> Knowing where you are would help
> If the US, I would contact Jerry at Needletek. He seems to be the most knowledgable on Silver Reed.


AmberJade has stated she is in the UK as am I.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

AmberJade said:


> Does anyone know who I can go to in the UK to get the electronics in the LC580 Lace Carriage altered to work on the SK830 fine gauge?
> I've read that it can be done, but have no idea where to turn. Silver Viscount Reed didn't answer my email...


Have you tried Metropolitan in Cheshire. Carol is very helpful.
http://metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

What is the FLC 3.6?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The FLC 270 or FLC 370 fit the F270 or F370 which are fine gauge Punchcard machines. They will not work on the SK830 which is an electronic machine.



AmberJade said:


> What is the FLC 3.6?


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

You need to change the fabric gears on the feeder arm and replace them with fine gauge ones, you do not need to change any electronics


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

If that's the case, would you select the SK840 or SK830 in DAK?


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> The FLC 270 or FLC 370 fit the F270 or F370 which are fine gauge Punchcard machines. They will not work on the SK830 which is an electronic machine.


So does the FLC 3.6 fit the SK830, as stated http://www.knitandsew.demon.nl/dk/silverknit-en.htm ?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry, AmberrJade, I do not know. Maybe it is something available in the Netherlands that is not advertised in the USA??
Roni Knutson's page (lacecarriage.com) from Canada does not mention a FLC 3.6.

It is only mentioned on Jos Timmerman's page knitandsew.demon.nl from the Netherlands.

Maybe you can find out for us!

Rita


AmberJade said:


> So does the FLC 3.6 fit the SK830, as stated http://www.knitandsew.demon.nl/dk/silverknit-en.htm ?


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

You can use it on SK840 and SK830 just change the fabric gears on the feeder arm to suit the gauge


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

My LC560 doesn't have "gears" on the knitting arm.&#127464;&#127462;


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

The two white plastic wheels are called fabric gears you need to put the correct gauge on for standard gauge knitting and change them for fine gauge knitting


----------



## AmberJade (Oct 31, 2015)

Can anyone confirm this? I have an LC580 but no SK830. The gears can be purchased from http://www.machine-knitting.co.uk/Fabric-Gear-Fine-Gauge-Knitting-Machines-06255269?search=gear


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

maxisewdataezi said:


> You can use it on SK840 and SK830 just change the fabric gears on the feeder arm to suit the gauge


Kevin, I see from your business site that you actually repair knitting machines. Have you therefore successfully used a standard bed lace carriage (by only changing the gears on it) on a fine bed machine? I am finding it hard to believe that you don't need to alter the timing because it states on other sites that you need to.
Sorry to sound as if I doubt you, but I would hate to damage an expensive machine if you yourself haven't actually done this and you are not 100% correct.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Sue
I have not used it myself as I am to busy to knit these days but I have some customers that have purchased the gear wheels for this purpose and are using them as far as I know. As the needle selection is performed by electronics and not through a memory bank as the punch card machines do and a fine gauge electronic lace carriage has never been made to my knowledge I have no reason to doubt the customers I have spoken to. I will try to find some more information for you. Thanks Kevin


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

maxisewdataezi said:


> Hi Sue
> I have not used it myself as I am to busy to knit these days but I have some customers that have purchased the gear wheels for this purpose and are using them as far as I know. As the needle selection is performed by electronics and not through a memory bank as the punch card machines do and a fine gauge electronic lace carriage has never been made to my knowledge I have no reason to doubt the customers I have spoken to. I will try to find some more information for you. Thanks Kevin


Kevin, there is a electronic lace carriage available for the electronic fine gauge machine. On a post above I put a link on that shows it.
Seeing the electronic carriage reads the pattern I would presume that it needs the timing to be altered so that it knows the space between each needle.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

maxisewdataezi said:


> The two white plastic wheels are called fabric gears you need to put the correct gauge on for standard gauge knitting and change them for fine gauge knitting


Thanks. I learned something new. Never heard that term before.🇨🇦


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Sue
I will talk to some of my customers and get some more information
The electronics in the carriage do not have a timing issue as the sensors read the slots in the rail at the rear as the carriage moves. The slots are closer together or further apart depending on the gauge of the machine.
I will follow this up and confirm one way or the other.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for your explanation Kevin. I'm looking forward to any more information that you can find out and pass on.


----------



## Nuttynan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone has confirmation that an LC580 can be adapted to run on an SK830. I have read varying reports but no confirmations.


----------



## grace1960 (Sep 1, 2016)

Did anyone confirm that changing the fabric gears on the LC580 will work on the SK830 as I have 2 580s and would buy the SK830 if this would work


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, did you get anywhere with finding an answer for your LC580 for LC830 change. I have tried just about everywhere and couldn't get an answer apart from one. They said the comp
uter memory bank needs changing. Can't find those either!

regards


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, did you manage to find anything about the LC580 to LC830 change?

Very interested if you have

regards


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The LC580 carriage information, about gears and timing, is repeated on this site, so I would think you could contact them to find a dealer who could do it or order one from the factory. (scroll to the bottom to see the note)

http://www.creationgroups.com/SILVER%20REED%20SINGER%20KNITMASTER%20MACHINE%20FIT%20PARTS.htm


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 24, 2015)

ok, thank you!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 24, 2015)

Had a response from CreationsGroup but they have no more information other than it can be converted - now at a loss!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, I have been following the comments on the LC5809 to SK830 change and wondered if you found anything out. I have come to a dead stop after contacting the Creations Group and have tried most of the repair shops including Metropolitan and Silver Viscount. 

I would be very interested if you found anything else out


----------

